# Do you like your nakiri?



## Lucretia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm thinking about adding one to the collection, but need a little incentive.


----------



## maxim (Apr 27, 2012)

I use mine every day  i have a small one 165mm very handy and easy to use.


----------



## TB_London (Apr 27, 2012)

It's a fun knife, but more often i'll reach for a gyuto instead. Carter has recently listed a load of Nakiris that look niiiice


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine was my first carbon knife, cost me about $50, and I still use it all the time. It is what I pull out when I just need to make a few cuts and be done.

It's not like I couldn't do this with any other knife, but I like having it around.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Apr 27, 2012)

I enjoy my nakiri. I have a 165 but wish I had a 180. It feels a bit short, especially on the basketball sized onions I get. It kinda feels like a gyuto missing the front third of the blade. Fun knife to use though.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 27, 2012)

They are fun to use, but I find myself reaching for a gyuto for any task that isn't purely vegetable prep. 

If you get one, get a 180mm, as suggested. 165mm is just too short.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 27, 2012)

Yup, I'm fond of my 3.........


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 27, 2012)

They are fun to use, but not necessary.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 27, 2012)

A nakiri is often my go-to for home when the rest of my kit is at work.


----------



## Seth (Apr 27, 2012)

I have this little one from Maksim - 

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/Limited-Nobuyasu-Nakiri-165mm-p/609.htm

It has that shig style spinal flare at the handle and is a unique and fun knife that is reasonably priced. Fun seems to be the most oft used description in the posts so far and I agree. 

s.


----------



## cwrightthruya (Apr 27, 2012)

Seth said:


> I have this little one from Maksim -
> 
> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/Limited-Nobuyasu-Nakiri-165mm-p/609.htm
> 
> ...



+1. I have the same one and I love it. I am a vegetarian so I find it perfect for almost anything I do. I also do not find it too short unless I am trying to cut melons.


----------



## echerub (Apr 27, 2012)

Many of my meals are practically all-vegetable, so I use my nakiris quite often. Love 'em. In terms of double-bevel knives, I think I put more time on them than my gyutos.


----------



## add (Apr 27, 2012)

Fun, easy to use, easy to clean, easy to sharpen, easy to pick up small amounts of prep off of the board.

The knife I give to guests who want to help out in the kitchen and haven't handled/used a Japanese knife.


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 27, 2012)

I could use a little fun right now...might be time for a nakiri.


----------



## Seth (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like you either need the nakiri for mental health or you need to move from 'right here' to 'right there.' A new knife is good healthy therapy


----------



## jm2hill (Apr 27, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Yup, I'm fond of my 3.........



+1

If you like meals that have lots of veggie prep (or make a lot of salads) they're fun knives to use.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 27, 2012)

Nakiris are too cool not to have at least one.


----------



## echerub (Apr 27, 2012)

I like the height on nakiri. Makes 'em better for scooping than a number of 240 gyuto, but they're small enough for a quick job when I don't feel like using a full-on chuka.


----------



## mpukas (Apr 27, 2012)

Nakiri is another knife I don't get. I think they're cool and they may be fun to use, but too small to be useful to me. I can see maybe a 180mm. One step above a santoku in my book, and honestly the only significant difference I see between the two is the shape of the tip. My mom has a few cheap-ish ones, and I sharpened a couple for her on my last visit. I used them to see what they're like, and I wasn't so impressed that I'll actually ever get one. I'm curious to know they history of them and how they came into being.


----------



## echerub (Apr 27, 2012)

I think they're another "housewife" knife like the santoku.

Like different gyuto, different nakiri from different makers do perform differently. My Tanaka kurouchi in particular, I like the least. I think all of my nakiri are 165s, and I think the size works well for me. I'm confident I'd like 180s as well, but I have no issues with 165.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd also say that I find nakiris fun and worth buying -- it was one of my first knife 'love affairs'...BUT once I started buying more knives and my focus shifted from pure fun to trying out different makers, steels, etc. I found I used it a lot less. It wasn't because I liked it less, but I was just more interested in trying different things out. I already knew that I loved my nakiri. 

k.


----------



## echerub (Apr 27, 2012)

mpukas said:


> the only significant difference I see between the two is the shape of the tip.



The santokus in general seem to have more curve. They've got a bit of belly before the tip. No such thing going on for nakiri, so you can use the entire edge for push-cutting veggies. Using the front corner like a tip for horizontal slices on tomatoes, onions, etc has been a-ok, so I don't find any difference there.

One thing I've noticed, though, is that santoku also seem to be thicker behind the edge than nakiri. Not universally so, but given the more multipurpose intent behind the santoku, pretty common.


----------



## The Edge (Apr 27, 2012)

I love my nakiris. They're a lot of fun to play around with in the kitchen, and at least for me, I can get more accurate cuts when I use mine. And just b/c I think we need more photos, here's a pic of my two beauties:


----------



## tk59 (Apr 27, 2012)

+1 to the 180 mm length. I have a Shig that cuts great for most veggie prep but I'm not a fan of the reactivity. I also like the Yoshihiro SKD Jon carries, esp. if you want stainless, which it pretty much is. I've given one of these away to a family friend and it has become a favorite there.


----------



## Chifunda (Apr 27, 2012)

I use my nakiri for probably 85% of my prep work involving vegetables. It's simply a joy to use. Ditto on the 180mm suggestion. Mine is just a shade under 180mm along the cutting edge and I wouldn't want it any shorter. (Butch's manly handle makes it look smaller.)

Try one...I think you'll like it.


----------



## Birnando (Apr 27, 2012)

I really find it to be a very useful tool too.
I'd say it is the most used knife of all in my kitchen.
Mine is a 180mm Takeda, so nothing fancy or anything, but i truly enjoy using it.


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 27, 2012)

I love my nakiri. It's awesome with that profile. 
Soon i'll be getting a CCK that followed Robin home and i'll compare if the profile of a cleaver is way more usefull or if the Nakiri will be more practical.


----------



## mpukas (Apr 27, 2012)

echerub said:


> The santokus in general seem to have more curve. They've got a bit of belly before the tip. No such thing going on for nakiri, so you can use the entire edge for push-cutting veggies. Using the front corner like a tip for horizontal slices on tomatoes, onions, etc has been a-ok, so I don't find any difference there.
> 
> One thing I've noticed, though, is that santoku also seem to be thicker behind the edge than nakiri. Not universally so, but given the more multipurpose intent behind the santoku, pretty common.



I agree that a nakiri has a flatter profile than a santoku and a santoku can be thicker behind the edge - I was just thinking that after I wrote it. But a nakiri isn't dead-flat for the entire length like usuba. 

Bottom line is there's nothing a nakiri can do that a (laser)gyuto can't do,a nd a gyuto is more versatile. It's just another tool for the same tasks, and if it floats your boat, then have fun with it! After all, if you're not having fun, why bother doing it? mpp


----------



## SameGuy (Apr 27, 2012)

TamanegiKin said:


> I enjoy my nakiri. [snip] It *kinda feels like a gyuto missing the front third of the blade*. Fun knife to use though.


This, exactly.


----------



## TB_London (Apr 27, 2012)

If you don't have a CCK already I'd get one first


----------



## Taz575 (Apr 27, 2012)

I love my 3!! I have a Fujiwara Terayasu Nashiji (similar to the JCK line), and a Tojiro Shirogami and Tanaka Kurouchi, but I haven't used the last 2 yet; only cut a few potatoes with them. Also have a HHH Nakiri blank on order as well in a 7.5"-8" length in 1095  I like using the Nakiri, especially for potatoes, mushrooms, onions, peppers, carrots, etc. I like it more so than my Gyuto's for that stuff when doing fine slices. I do my veggie prep, then use another board and knife and do the meat prep.


----------



## echerub (Apr 27, 2012)

mpukas said:


> Bottom line is there's nothing a nakiri can do that a (laser)gyuto can't do



Hehehe, when it comes to veggies I was thinking the same thing but in reverse  As with any tool, you're right that a big part of it is what we're comfortable with. You tried it, felt it wasn't for you... that's a-ok 

With regards to versatility... we all know that never stops us from buying and using knives that have more narrow uses


----------



## mhenry (Apr 27, 2012)

I enjoy the hell out of mine, but it has been said they are a totally un-necessary


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have gone through a few of those. Liked the simple Watanabe kuro-uchi nakiri but found it too short at 165mm, same as with Butch's first nakiri (although I really liked the CPM154 steel). Bought a Shigefusa damascus one on a whim but never really used it - felt like a great knife but I still have a hard time justifying the price for damascus that adds little to the functionality (and I was young and needed the money...). Bought a Carter HG in approx 180mm and use that regularly, Great knife, my only wish is that it would be just a touch higher - not like a cleaver, I tried a 75 x 200mm cleaver and found that too big for me. Then bought another Harner with a custom shape that should be everything I want in a nakiri shape, length, and height but I admit - I still reach for the Carter in 90% of the times. Not really sure why that is, maybe it's the forced patina on the O1 that lets food stick a bit more and offers more resistance when cutting. While thin, the Harner is also still a touch thicker than the Carter HG. 

Final conclusion: I like them, especially for fine veggie cuts, thinner is better, stainless (clad) is nice and practical, 55 (tip) to 65 (heel) x 185mm length with a rounded tip seems the perfect size _for me_. Maybe I should order one like that from someone... 

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 27, 2012)

OK, you've convinced me! I need a new knife!


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> OK, you've convinced me! I need a new knife!



Any ideas on what you want to get?


----------



## cnochef (Apr 27, 2012)

I love my Takeda 165 and use it for tons of veg prep at home. Works great in conjunction with a 210 suji or petty for slicing meats like chicken breasts or thighs and pork tenderloin. I find that I'm using shorter, lighter, more easily maneuverable knives at home now that I'm not in a pro kitchen anymore.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2012)

That Skd yoshihiro looks great. If they made a 180mm that's what I would buy if I was on the market. Actually Jon has several nice looking nakiris yoshihiro,zakuri and Heiji.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 28, 2012)

I've had a few, but they never seem to call my name. Nothing particularly wrong with them, though....


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 28, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> OK, you've convinced me! I need a new knife!



Cool, let us know how that trip to EE works out.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> I've had a few, but they never seem to call my name. Nothing particularly wrong with them, though....



I think they're more fun for home cooks. At work it does kind of seem like another knife in my roll taking up space when my gyuto could perform the task needed.


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 29, 2012)

Since I'm a home cook, so having it take up space is not too much of an issue--although I haven't figured out where to store a cleaver yet (measuring again this weekend), or I'd be trying one of those by now.

Not making a trip to EE right now--too much on the plate to get up there, but looking at a Tanaka ironwood with an R2 core. It's not 180, but my knives are smaller than most folks on the forum recommend (my 210 gyuto is plenty long). I've looked and lusted after the Tanakas for a while, and since the word on the street is that Mr. Tanaka has passed away, there may be a very limited window of opportunity to get my hands on one.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 29, 2012)

I love my Tanaka petty even though I don't use it a lot. It is a keeper!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 29, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> I love my Tanaka petty even though I don't use it a lot. It is a keeper!



My latest acquisition is a Tanaka R2 micarta 150mm petty... got it because it rounded out the ironwood gyuto purchase, but have found myself really liking the petty; lots.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd say you found your new knife, Lucretia.


----------



## mikemac (Apr 30, 2012)

If you have the Nakiri love....Shige







Here:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...usa-180mm-Kurouchi-Nakiri?p=103926#post103926


----------



## VoodooMajik (Apr 30, 2012)

I use a cheapy Tojiro DP Damascus, I use it very regularly. Makes it easier to smash through cases apon cases of veg with 0 accordion action.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll be the odd man out here, I can't stand them. Completely useless to me. I prefer gyuto's and petty's for veggies.


----------



## Taz575 (May 1, 2012)

For me, pettys are too small (handle wise) for chopping veggies. The Kikuichi Carbon Elite Gyuto I have works, but stuff sticks to it like crazy. Potatoes are hard to remove from the blade. Tall onions, the blade tends to wander. Carrots are much easier to cut with the Nakiri as well. The gyuto works awesome on meats and proteins, but not so well on veggies. I guess I have an excuse for a better Gyuto now!!


----------



## Lucretia (May 8, 2012)

Going to give this one a shot. Tried it last night on some potatoes, onions, and mushrooms. A couple of the potatoes were rotten on the end--just kind of waved the knife at them and the rotten pieces fell off into the sink--no effort required.


----------



## Shinob1 (May 8, 2012)

Is that the one Korin sells on their website?


----------



## Lucretia (May 8, 2012)

No, it's a Tanaka. I've admired his knives for some time. Since he passed away, I wanted to get one while it was still possible to find them.


----------



## SpikeC (May 8, 2012)

Good choice! You should really enjoy it!


----------



## DaveRossy (May 14, 2012)

I was wondering if my Global G5 would be classified as a Nakiri?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 14, 2012)

DaveRossy said:


> I was wondering if my Global G5 would be classified as a Nakiri?



I'd consider it one.


----------



## DaveRossy (May 14, 2012)

Sweet :doublethumbsup:


----------

